# Dialer-Abwehr durch Festsetzung der Entgelthöhe



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2002)

hallo leute,

bei der Abwehr von Dialern wird stets von Software diesbezüglich gesprochen. Nie hingegen wird die Möglichkeit nach § 18 TKV erwähnt. So kann der Kunde dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen vorgeben, bis zu welcher monatlichen Entgelthöhe er die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen mag.
Die Regulierungsbehörde sieht das im 0190-Fall zwar anders, in dem sie behauptet, dass eine Überschreitung des Limits bei Anwahl eines 0190-Anbieters konkludent gewollt sei. Diese Auffassung läuft jedoch dem Schutzzweck der Norm zuwider und ist gelinde gesagt "lächerlich".

Insofern empfiehlt es sich wohl tatsächlich, eine Entgelt-Sperre vermerken zu lassen. Wenn auch der Dialer so nicht in seinem Bestand verhindert wird, so sind wenigstens die Folgen eingeschränkt...


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2002)

Laut Telekom gibts ja mittlerweile eh eine Prüfung auf ungewöhnlich hohes Gebührenaufkommen.
Angeblich wird automatisch ein Alarm erzeugt, wenn die Gebühren eines Anschlusses im laufenden Monat wesentlich höher sind als der Durchschnitt der letzten Monate.

Wann genau das Limit zum Tragen kommt, ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2002)

das mit der prüfung ist nur die halbe wahrheit. zu einer solchen prüfung kommt es nämlich nur dann, wenn der anschluss eine grössere rechnungssumme aufweist. was also zunächst nach fürsorge aussieht, ist lediglich eine ermittlung von eventuellen manipulationen. insoweit beugt die DTAG nur schon sehr früh einer beweisfrage vor.


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2002)

Gut. Ich bin gerne bereit, Deinen Vorschlag aufzugreifen. Ich suche mal nach der TKV im Netz...


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2002)

TKV schrieb:
			
		

> § 18
> Kundenvorgabe der Entgelthöhe
> Ab dem 1. Januar 2001 kann der Kunde gegenüber dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen
> für die Öffentlichkeit vorgeben, bis zu welcher monatlichen Entgelthöhe er die
> ...


Ich habs eingearbeitet!
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------

